# Amazon Prime Day deals 'not what they seem!



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44846356



> Amazon Prime Day deals 'not what they seem'
> 
> "Although these time-limited sales events can offer great discounts, not all offers will be as good as they seem," said Adam French, Which? consumer rights editor.


----------

